# Probleme mit Wireless Maus Logitech G602, wird beim Start nicht erkannt.



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit der oben genannten Maus. Jedesmal, wenn ich der PC eine längere Zeit über eine Steckleiste vom Strom befreit habe funktionier nichts. Erstmal bleibt der PC ne längere Zeit am Bios hängen, bestimmt ca 20 sek wo es ansonsten nur 5 Sekunden dauert. Wenn er hochgefahren ist funktioniert die Maus einfach nicht, erst wenn ich den kleinen sender rausziehe und wieder anstecke, funktioniert sie.

Wenn ich das einmal gemacht habe, den PC neustarte ohne eine längere Zeit den Strom wegzunehmen, funktioniert alles ohne Probleme Oo. Das ist für mich aber keine Lösung.

Bisher probiert.:
Anderen USB Slot, im Bios die USB Einstellungen geändert (Motherboard ist Asus M4a87td Evo) Legacy? Mode alle durchprobiert.... (Geil war auch, als ich im Bios ausversehen USB deaktivieren aktiviert habe und gespeichert habe ^^ Dann ewig im INet rumgesucht und die Bios Batterie rausgefummelt^^.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, die Maus wird einfach beim Start (nach längerer Zeit ohne Strom) nicht erkannt, die Tastatur ohne Probleme.

Hilfe =( Ich mag die Maus eigentlich.

Übrigens benutze ich Windows 8, falls relevant.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Dezember 2013)

Liegt eher an dein Board als weniger an deiner Maus.


----------



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

Was heißt das genau? Ist das Board zu alt, kann ja eigentlich net sein? Ich mein es funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, Sennsheiser USB Headset, Tastatur, Kabelmäuse ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Legacy Support für Maus und Tastatur im Bios aktiv? Das Board ist nicht zu alt da hakt irgendeine Einstellung wie schon erwähnt. Bios ist aktuell?


----------



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Legacy Support für Maus und Tastatur im Bios aktiv? Das Board ist nicht zu alt da hakt irgendeine Einstellung wie schon erwähnt. Bios ist aktuell?


 
Ja Legacy Support ist aktiv, ich denke das gilt für Maus und Tastatur, gab jedenfalls nur eine Option.
Bios aktuell? Gute Frage, ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, habe mich damit nie befasst. Daher denke ich nicht, ist das Schwer?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Nö schwer ist das Update nicht, nur hat jeder so seine Vorlieben für das Update. Ich hatte es früher immer mit der Software unter Windows gemacht ( mache ich immer noch so aber seit ewigen Zeiten kein Asus Board mehr ) ohne Probleme


----------



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

Hab das Bios von 1005 auf 2001 geupdatet, per USB und dann im Bios diese Asus funkion, lief ohne Probleme durch .

Jetzt warte ich bis der PC wieder ne Zeit lang vom Strom weg war und ob es jetzt funktioniert.
Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist die Stützbatterie im Mobo evtl leer?


----------



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

rabit schrieb:


> Ist die Stützbatterie im Mobo evtl leer?



Absolut keine Ahnung , wie kann man das Prüfen und ggf. wieder aufladen?

MFG

So nochmal probiert, leider keine Besserung. Wenn der Empfänger der Maus beim Start des PC´s angesteckt ist, bleibt der PC ne lange Zeit im Bios Bild hängen, fährt dann langsam hoch und die Maus geht nicht. Wenn ich den Rechner ohne den Empfänger hochfahre, geht es recht fix, also normal, und wenn ich die Maus dann einstecke geht alles ohne Probleme ...

Ich weiß nicht weiter


----------



## SirBullyy (6. Dezember 2013)

........


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt es einen " Bearbeiten Button ".
 Die Bios Batterie lässt sich nicht aufladen, einfach ausbauen und austauschen. Kostet nur wenig. Hast du mal einen Frontanschluss probiert? Kann sein das der Empfang leidet, oder sind die Batterien quasi leer?


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

Versuch doch mal ein anderes USB Port aus oder deine Maus an einem anderem PC / Laptop oder eine andere Maus an dem PC wo die Probleme auftauchen.
Dann schauen wir mal weiter.


----------

